# new here



## alpuche (Dec 19, 2010)

just got into plants and was wondering if pool filter sand is good for growing plants?
i'm also on dfwfishbox. i have a 45 g with convict fry, 10 with krib fry with hornwort and moss, and 29 with pool filter, but no plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

depends on what type. those convicts i think will have at it with the plants...

any other tanks... you could do a low tech low light tank with some anubias, moss, and fern.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm only ahead of you by a few weeks. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pool filter sand is inert--it doesn't give the plants anything except weight to hold them in place. Until PFS collects a year's worth of mulm, the tank will need atificial fertilzers.

Pool filter sand is pretty fine, so it can compact and form anaerobic pockets. It is not as bad as play sand, but you will need to avoid a depth greater than +/- 1.5".

If you want to use an inert substrate, I think normal aquarium gravel would be better.


----------

